

How we stopped the resume plague - TheAuditor
http://blaisemcrowly.in/blog/How-we-stopped-the-resume-plague

======
wildebaard

      Responds to follow up 99% 1%
    

With a sample size of 16, that should be 94% and 6%

~~~
TheAuditor
clarification : The difference seen in the expected % is because the method
used for calculating was not that one of the candidates did not respond but
was based on the number of exchanges we had with them and if did respond. One
of the candidates later stopped replying after a few discussions. So when we
did (No that we got response)/(No communications) * 100 we ended up with a 98+
value which we rounded to 99. :D

